# Best way to transport a 5 year old on a bike



## The Eighth Man (25 Oct 2012)

I want to be able to use one of bikes as do it all bike , but struggle because I need to take my 5 year old daughter with me. Is she too old for a trailer?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

How about a tag along bike?


----------



## The Eighth Man (25 Oct 2012)

I was thinking about a tagalong but do not know how pratical it would be when she is tired.


----------



## growingvegetables (25 Oct 2012)

The Eighth Man said:


> I was thinking about a tagalong but do not know how pratical it would be when she is tired.


- Nice thing about a tagalong - she doesn't actually *need* to do very much! Youngest and me had an explicit deal - and when I called out for her to pedal, she'd bust a gut, cos she'd know it was a tough hill. Rest of the time .......... she could do as she pleased.
- Not so nice thing about a tagalong - just sometimes, she'd feel that there was about to be a pig of a hill, and quite suddenly power into her pedals. Not always at the best moments. Could be hairy!

But we had loads of fun - and she really enjoyed the attention, from pedestrians and cars.

Enjoy - and good preparation for the next step ....... being useful on the back of a tandem


----------



## subaqua (26 Oct 2012)

trailgator ?? thats what I use with my youngest who is also 5


----------



## tom_e (26 Oct 2012)

We have a trailer and a followme (sort of OTT trailgator device). 5 year old still goes in the trailer occasionally but I couldn't recommend buying one for them at that age. She gets bored and basically doesn't fit very well - have to fold her legs up. On the other hand she can sleep in it and shelter from the weather.

Followme works pretty well for trips where you can mix it up and let them ride a bit, and despite not being cheap, is still a lot cheaper than a tandem, which I am pretty certain will do the best job of on road riding. Have you seen the circe tandem?

I'd be thinking about how long you need to ride for, in what weather. If they're not too tired or cold, an hour on a tagalong/trailgator/followme should be fine normally. Assume you will have to pedal for two and anything else you get is a bonus, but can usually get a short burst of power on request.


----------



## benb (26 Oct 2012)

Tagalongs are brilliant. My boy loves it - he's 4½.

As above, you can suggest they don't do much pedalling on the flat or downhill, but help you out when going uphill.
The only significant downside is getting through tight corners, especially the metal chicane barriers they sometimes put over bike paths.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Oct 2012)

I have a trailer for granddaughters. I take a 2 and a 4 year old out in it together, 4 year old will be 5 in May and 2 is 3 in June so might have to only take them out 1 at a time soon. They still both fit in but it is gettinga little cosy.


----------



## Bilbosdad (26 Oct 2012)

Long lead-in, but you will get there. My son refused to show any interest in a bicycle with stabilisers, but got along very well with a balance bike (one of the Isla ones). Once he could balance and brake on order, I removed the stabilisers from the 16" Raleigh Indestructobike and bought a Trail Gator - this worked really well but the little sod enjoyed being towed so much that he wouldn't pedal. Eventually i towed him to a flat country park (wide smooth pressed gravel tracks) locked up my bike and push started him along the track until he would pedal - after 1 mile he had got the hang of pedalling and could cycle unaided. After that time I used the tailgator to tow him when tired (or up hills), occasionally push him the last bit but gradually built up his strength so now I just tow his bike to school and have him ride unhitched. DENOUEMENT - My son was only one week past his 4th birthday when I got fed up towing him and he learned to ride - since that time the Trailgator has more than earned its cost, perhaps not as efficient as a tag-along but much more versatile as it gets the offspring riding their own bike and allows you to hitch them up when tired or when you want extra control and even to take their bike to them. The best price for me was on the internet (Rutland Cycles IIHC) price only just over £50 - Bargain and throughly recommended as a way of providing safe and supervised biking for new riders.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> How about a tag along bike?


 
I got one of ebay for a few quid , painted it pink and my little girl adores it , shes only three and a half and sits there quite happily as we go through the park.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I got one of ebay for a few quid , painted it pink and my little girl adores it , shes only three and a half and sits there quite happily as we go through the park.


I wish I'd done that with my stepdaughter, but her mum was more into hill walking so we tended to do more of that than cycling.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Nov 2012)

This is a video of my daughter on our tagalong last yr when she was five. We use it quite often for pleasure rides and sometimes just for local transport. Despite now riding her own bike pretty well she still enjoys our tagalong escapades. Hours of fun!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Nov 2012)

Aww middleagedcyclist your lill' ones adorable, a right sweety, bet she has you wrapped round her finger.. lol


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

@middleagecyclist

That is awesome mate..


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> ...your lill' ones adorable, a right sweety, bet she has you wrapped round her finger.. lol


When I let her, only when I let her. Of course, I will buy her pretty much any bike she wants when she's older.


ianrauk said:


> That is awesome mate..


Thanks. I like it.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2012)

Shucks, now I _really_ wish that step-sprogette and I had done more cycling together!


----------



## Pekaroo (4 Feb 2013)

tag alongs way to much fun for kids please can someone make em for adults..!!


----------



## mark1974 (4 Feb 2013)

hi middleagedcyclist
i have just bought a tagalong {2 actually thats another story}
anyways just wondered how long did it take for your daughter to get confident on the tag-along?
My 2nd tag should be here by weekend so any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (4 Feb 2013)

@middleagedcyclist, that is a great video.
It's such a treat to see the look on her face throughout the journey and her sheer joy in parts.
Add in the smurf on the bars after her happy meal - priceless.

I did a 38 mile ride with my 7 year old daughter, taking in the Virgin Media cyclone 33 last year and she loved it. Shame I didn't have a rear cam to record it.

She liked it so much she wants to do it on her own bike this year with my boy who'll be 6 on the trail-a-bike.
My daughter pushed herself to learn how to ride after the cyclone.


----------



## Leccy (10 Feb 2013)

Another vote for the trailgator here, I have one for my 4.5yr old son and he loves it


----------



## Kins (11 Feb 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> This is a video of my daughter on our tagalong last yr when she was five. We use it quite often for pleasure rides and sometimes just for local transport. Despite now riding her own bike pretty well she still enjoys our tagalong escapades. Hours of fun!




Really impressed with how much she pedals, nice one. Looks like you get loads of nice attention.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Feb 2013)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Mar 2013)

mark1974 said:


> hi middleagedcyclist
> i have just bought a tagalong {2 actually thats another story}
> anyways just wondered how long did it take for your daughter to get confident on the tag-along?
> My 2nd tag should be here by weekend so any tips greatly appreciated


Pretty much straight away. She was already riding a balance bike by then anyway. Only tip would be to have the child move hand to the midline of the bars when passing through gates, etc. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

Tag a long. Still use our Trek regularly with a 9 year old daughter who isn't massively keen on long distances. Easier for her now as she has a decent MTB now, rather than a girly singlespeed BMX.


----------



## Tola2601 (24 Mar 2013)

My 6 year old loves her tow along.


----------

